# Weedeater won't run. Suggestions?



## Jasper (Aug 17, 2009)

I've got a Ryobi weedeater that has worked fine until yesterday. It'll start and run for a few seconds and then quits. New plug is firing. I'm sure it's a fuel problem as it cranks right after priming.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Doyle (Aug 17, 2009)

It is either starving for fuel or the exhaust is clogged.  Take off the muffler and try to run it.  If it runs, then try cleaning off the exhaust spark screen and re-assemble.   If it still doesn't run with the muffler off, then check to make sure fuel is flowing from the tank to the carb.  If that is ok, then your clog is in the carb itself and it will probably need to be torn down and cleaned.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Aug 17, 2009)

Jasper said:


> I've got a Ryobi weedeater that has worked fine until yesterday. It'll start and run for a few seconds and then quits. New plug is firing. I'm sure it's a fuel problem as it cranks right after priming.
> 
> Any suggestions?



Fuel line from the tank to the primer or from primer bubble to the carb loose, cracked or partilly blocked would be my guess.  Losing its prime when the fuel burns out of carb.


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 17, 2009)

I would take it to an expert for them to look at.From my experience with string trimmers - hindsight,of course - go ahead and buy you a good one.I wore out 4 cheap ones and could have bought a good one for that money.


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 17, 2009)

2 cycles can be real finicky.  Take it to a shop and have them tune it up.  I recently had my 2 cycle hedge trimmer in the shop for a similar reason.  $38 later it runs like a top.


----------



## Nugefan (Aug 17, 2009)

jimbo4116 said:


> Fuel line from the tank to the primer or from primer bubble to the carb loose, cracked or partilly blocked would be my guess.  Losing its prime when the fuel burns out of carb.



or dirt dobbers have clogged up exhaust .....


----------



## jimbo4116 (Aug 17, 2009)

Nugefan said:


> or dirt dobbers have clogged up exhaust .....



Also a good possibility.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 17, 2009)

Many weedeaters have a little filter on the end of the fuel line inside the gas tank. Get a piece of wire and fish it out-it may be stopped up.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Aug 17, 2009)

NCHillbilly said:


> Many weedeaters have a little filter on the end of the fuel line inside the gas tank. Get a piece of wire and fish it out-it may be stopped up.




For sure do that.

Also, does it have a plastic priming bulb?

If so check that thoroughly for cracks, because it will do exactly what you are talking about.  Start and die.


----------



## Jasper (Aug 17, 2009)

Twenty five ought six said:


> For sure do that.
> 
> Also, does it have a plastic priming bulb?
> 
> If so check that thoroughly for cracks, because it will do exactly what you are talking about.  Start and die.



Yes, it has a priming bulb and I'm suspecting that could be it. I just haven't had time to tear it apart yet. It's not a stopped up exhaust. It ran fine last week and I keep it inside. I'd be real surprised if it's not a fuel issue. It's not a top of the line trimmer but has run like a top for 4 or 5 years.

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 17, 2009)

I had the same problem with my Ryobi. I went and bought a new one. It ran for 20 minutes and quit and never cranked again. I took it back and they let me swap it(Home Depot). I took the new one home,mixed the oil that came with the unit with one gallon of gas per the instructions,ran 20 minutes then quit.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Aug 17, 2009)

Try putting a little Seafoam in the tank. Ethanol is causing all kinds of problems, especially with small engines.


----------



## SimpleMan (Aug 17, 2009)

I'd go with the screen in the muffler. Mine was bogging when it would crank and shut down. Cleaned the screen and it runs like a champ.


----------



## specialk (Aug 17, 2009)

a stihl will fix your problem.....


----------



## tcward (Aug 17, 2009)

Doyle said:


> It is either starving for fuel or the exhaust is clogged.  Take off the muffler and try to run it.  If it runs, then try cleaning off the exhaust spark screen and re-assemble.   If it still doesn't run with the muffler off, then check to make sure fuel is flowing from the tank to the carb.  If that is ok, then your clog is in the carb itself and it will probably need to be torn down and cleaned.



Ditto on cleaning spark screen. I did this to my Ryobi, and she fired right back up!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 17, 2009)

I had an old Homelite weedeater that got to running bad-the carberator adjustment screws would back out as it vibrated after I'd had it a few years. I had to carry a screwdriver in my pocket and adjust the carb every fifteen minutes or so or it would quit. I got tired of that and bought a Stihl.


----------



## fixit101 (Aug 17, 2009)

If the screen trick wont fix it take the carb off and get a kit for it. they are easy to rebuild (unless it's a zama carb; I've never had one that I rebuilt run worth a crap and I've rebuilt lots of other small carbs with no problems) just look closely at how it comes apart. put on new fuel line and a filter and you will be good to go for a while....That will fix 90 percent of 2 cycle problems out there...


----------



## Havana Dude (Aug 17, 2009)

Doyle said:


> It is either starving for fuel or the exhaust is clogged.  Take off the muffler and try to run it.  If it runs, then try cleaning off the exhaust spark screen and re-assemble.   If it still doesn't run with the muffler off, then check to make sure fuel is flowing from the tank to the carb.  If that is ok, then your clog is in the carb itself and it will probably need to be torn down and cleaned.



Most likely, exhaust clogged. If you have one of the cheap propane torches(like plumbers use to sweat copper), use it to burn the carbon off the screen. Quicker and easier.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Aug 17, 2009)

I tinker with small engines, mostly for fun but also for a little pocket money.  I charge $25 plus parts if I can fix it.  If I can't fix it, I return it no worse than I received it at no charge.  I have several of the Ryobi's laying around that I've parted out, so I can most likely fix it for only $25 while you wait.  PM me if you're interested.


----------



## Oldstick (Sep 12, 2009)

Check all the fuel lines and fittings real good also.  My Ryobi was about the same age as yours and I just experienced similar problems to you and I had to replace every one of  the fuel hoses when I found out they all had turned brittle and started cracking and splitting.

I am not even sure if it was worth doing, because getting the one line that goes into the tank to the filter stone was a pain and I had to use some liquid nails trying to glue the retainer in place to stop leakage.  Not sure if it is going to hold for long, and if it doesn't I figure I might as well buy a new one.


----------



## ranger1977 (Sep 14, 2009)

specialk said:


> a stihl will fix your problem.....



  yes sir


----------



## gtparts (Sep 14, 2009)

jimbo4116 said:


> Fuel line from the tank to the primer or from primer bubble to the carb loose, cracked or partilly blocked would be my guess.  Losing its prime when the fuel burns out of carb.



This one gets my vote.....seen it too many times.  Got a FREE gas edger this summer from my neighbor and all it needed was less than 3 inches of new fuel line. Offered it back to him for the same price (FREE), but he had already replaced it and refused to take it back. He really is a great neighbor.


----------



## Phillip Thurmond (Sep 14, 2009)

Had the same problem with mine.,  Took it to a local repair shop and they said something like because of the EPA they set the fuel very lean and after running them a while they stop running.  HE adjusted it at no charge and now it runs fine.  Said you need a special tool to adjust it and in about 3 min he had it running like it should.  Depending on how long you have had it Mine under 1 year I think its still covered under factory warranty and I think he might have sent them the  bill.  He told me he sees this all the time with this model of weed eater.  Like I said it runs great now.  I also live in Lawrenceville and I took mine to a little repair shop in dacula.  Check it out they are on old 29 hwy almost in front of Dacula high school


----------



## state159 (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm not trying to be a smart butt, but life is too short to own an aggravating weedeater. Throw it away and just spray Round-up instead.


----------



## wildcatt (Sep 15, 2009)

*weed eater*

I have heard that the ethanol gas will ruin small motors. I know it ruined my sons vokswagon diesel engine.


----------



## devil-dog (Sep 15, 2009)

state159 said:


> I'm not trying to be a smart butt, but life is too short to own an aggravating weedeater. Throw it away and just spray Round-up instead.



man. you are so right. I have ruined many a day fighting with a weedeater!!!!!!!


----------



## ryan-o (Sep 15, 2009)

Do what I did, bite the bullet and buy an Echo


----------

